#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Linking to Paradox tables with Access 2010

## kwengerd

It sounds like there is no driver available with V.10 but from what I read, it can be added. Anyone know how to do this so that my Paradox tables link up? THANK YOU!

----------


## alansidman

Sounds like you may have some work ahead of you.

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...9-1d21de49968d

and

http://weblogs.asp.net/craigg/archiv...ed-server.aspx

----------

